# My Italian Mother's Lasagna: go with her Italian sauce ~ posted



## dianncy64 (Mar 21, 2008)

*CHRISTINE'S LASAGNA*

*Preheat oven 375**º*

*Ingredients:*

3 boxes lasagna
2 1/2 large containers of ricotta cheese
1 large eggs
2 TABLESPOONS milk, add a bit more if mixture is too thick
1 ball mozzarella cheese, grated
1 small bowl Parmigiano cheese
¼ teaspoon oregano
¼ teaspoon basil
¼ teaspoon rosemary
1 recipe Christine's Original Italian Spaghetti Sauce

*Seasonings to taste:*

Salt
Pepper
Garlic Powder

*Step 1*

Cook Lasagna pasta according to box instructions. Drain in colander. Lay out each lasagna pasta on parchment paper, side by side then can layer on top of layer with parchment paper.

*Step 2*

In a large bowl, add ricotta cheese. Add egg, milk and mix together. Add oregano, basil, rosemary and seasonings to taste to your taste. Blend well together. Set aside.

*Step 3*

In a lasagna pan, ladle spaghetti sauce in bottom of pan, just enough to cover bottom of lasagna pan. Add lasagna pasta, in rows (may cut lasagna pasta to help fin pan).

*Step 4*

Spread ricotta cheese mixture, sparingly, over lasagna pasta. Sprinkle mozzarella cheese over ricotta cheese mixture. Sprinkle Parmigiano cheese over mozzarella cheese. This is one layer of lasagna.

*Step 5*

Repeat step 4Ø and create 4 to 5 layers of lasagna.

*Step 6*

Ladle spaghetti sauce over completed lasagna, sparingly. Sprinkle mozzarella cheese on top of spaghetti sauce, sparingly. Sprinkle Parmigiano cheese over completed lasagna. Place in oven, cook at 375º for 35 to 40 minutes or until done.

*Step 7*

Serve hot.


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

Dianncy64, your mom's lazagne must be very good! 
BTW, I placed my recipe for the cannelloni on the other tread.


----------



## dianncy64 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Norma

I am new ~ Q: what does BTW mean & what other thread? I hope you try my mother's lasagna & sauce, it is so good.*


----------



## luellajean (Mar 26, 2008)

that sounds delicious!! i can't wait to try it- i'll let you know how it turns out!

Luella :crazy:


----------



## janiceveert (Mar 27, 2008)

Christinas Lasagna sounds wonderful


----------



## chef27 (Sep 14, 2008)

Is this a ready made sauce or is there a recipe for it?
Thanks


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Do a search on the original posters posts. It should come up.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

BTW means "By the way"
Welcome dianncy, missed you at Epi.


----------

